# And my roll continues ...



## zion698 (Jul 13, 2007)

I should be in Vegas right now. Check out what I won at a herf tonight.


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

HOOH-

Now that stinks


----------



## matt3-cl (Jul 14, 2008)

Nice picture. It looks like a holy grail. Now filler up!


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

What's the first Gar are you going to ASH in it....Great Prize


----------



## zion698 (Jul 13, 2007)

m69c44 said:


> What's the first Gar are you going to ASH in it....Great Prize


Good question ... Probably the Don Carlos smokinJ gave me.


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Nice prize, congrats.


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

congrats bro!!


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Congrats that's a great win


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Nice tray!! Now invite some friends and fil it up!! :biggrin:


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

nice looking tray. great win


----------



## cboor001 (Aug 6, 2008)

Nice goin... now get some ash in that bad boy


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Congrats!!!


----------



## maduromojo-cl (Dec 15, 2007)

Very cool. Hmmm wonder how that group buy is going?


----------



## GoinFerSmoke (Jan 1, 2007)

Way to go!!!


----------



## MaduroSmoke (Sep 21, 2008)

shiney.....looks awesome!


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

:whoohoo:


----------



## aracos-cl (Mar 2, 2008)

Congrats M, glad you made it out... 
As I said, we're going to have to ban you and Brian from the raffles in the future


----------



## Dan-cl (Sep 16, 2008)

great tray and great win


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

zion698 said:


> I should be in Vegas right now. Check out what I won at a herf tonight.


Marcian! HA, that's awesome man - congrats on the super win!! 

CD


----------



## zion698 (Jul 13, 2007)

aracos said:


> Congrats M, glad you made it out...
> As I said, we're going to have to ban you and Brian from the raffles in the future


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Winner winner chicken dinner!!!!


----------



## ronhoffman2-cl (Jun 8, 2008)

best ashtray ever


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

very nice


----------



## chinomalo (Feb 25, 2008)

Great score! Vegas or the lotto..


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Got to have a Stinky! Congrats on the win!


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

sweet tray there!!!


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

nice stinky


----------



## Vic81 (Aug 2, 2008)

Very nice tray - congrats on the winnings!!


----------



## zion698 (Jul 13, 2007)

My stinky and my Don Carlos was a beautiful combination.


----------

